# Five Minute University



## JTDyck (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't heard Father Guido Sarducci for years. I used to have a cassette copy of a CBC program from the 70s with this sketch that I just found on Youtube:

YouTube - Father Guido Sarducci's Five Minute University

Classic education theory!


----------



## JTDyck (Mar 10, 2008)

*Art School*

And don't forget his ad for art school:

YouTube - Father Guido Sarducci on art school


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, yes, Father Guido Sarducci.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 10, 2008)

You just forget it anyway....

Where is God? God is eveerywhere. 
Why? Because He likes you!
 College graduate ready to go!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2008)

I love it!!


----------

